# Any other beardie keepers or soon-to-be beardie owners?



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 20, 2019)

Well well,

Didnt get my chameleon but looking to pick up a bearded dragon today or tomorrow. 

@Allthingsterrarium did I see you on the Bearded Dragon Forum?? I recognized your username on there... Unless its someone else!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 20, 2019)

Also have a bird in a fixed up tote that got stuck in the empty feeder looking for seed. Got 'em out but he lost his tail which was froze to the side (my brothers obviously freed him, not me) so I brought the near froze little guy in and gave him seed and water (then filled up feeder so that won't happen again) and now he's very active and dying to be outside so gonna release him later on.


----------



## Allthingsterrarium (Mar 11, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Well well,
> 
> Didnt get my chameleon but looking to pick up a bearded dragon today or tomorrow.
> 
> @Allthingsterrarium did I see you on the Bearded Dragon Forum?? I recognized your username on there... Unless its someone else!


Hi Prayingmantisqueen! Sorry I haven't been on in a couple months and just saw this now. Yep that's me! I'm also a member on Tarantulaforum and on frogforum I'm Allthingswithscales!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 16, 2019)

Allthingsterrarium said:


> Hi Prayingmantisqueen! Sorry I haven't been on in a couple months and just saw this now. Yep that's me! I'm also a member on Tarantulaforum and on frogforum I'm Allthingswithscales!


That's cool! So you have/had a bearded dragon???


----------



## Allthingsterrarium (Mar 17, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> That's cool! So you have/had a bearded dragon???


Yep! Her name's Odahviing after a dragon that becomes your friend in one of my favorite games. I've had her since February 2016. Here's a recent pic of her! When I got her they told me that because of her patterns she's what's called a leatherback bearded dragon and actually she was kind of mean at first and I was the only one who wanted her lol.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 18, 2019)

She's beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Mar 18, 2019)

Allthingsterrarium said:


> Yep! Her name's Odahviing after a dragon that becomes your friend in one of my favorite games. I've had her since February 2016. Here's a recent pic of her! When I got her they told me that because of her patterns she's what's called a leatherback bearded dragon and actually she was kind of mean at first and I was the only one who wanted her lol.
> 
> View attachment 12170


Wow! She is awesome! I have no idea what Julio is because I got him off craigslist but he is awesome too.


----------



## Allthingsterrarium (Mar 21, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Wow! She is awesome! I have no idea what Julio is because I got him off craigslist but he is awesome too.


That's great to hear! Bearded dragons are amazing. They are so intelligent and trainable! You're in store for an fantastic experience with a fantastic animal I can guarantee you that   What's he look like?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Apr 1, 2019)

@Allthingsterrarium I will try to post pics. Also I have pics on my thread, my username is BeardedDragonPauper so look at my post history and you should find some pics. If not I think I have some pics on here somewhere too.


----------



## Allthingsterrarium (Apr 1, 2019)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> @Allthingsterrarium I will try to post pics. Also I have pics on my thread, my username is BeardedDragonPauper so look at my post history and you should find some pics. If not I think I have some pics on here somewhere too.


Sounds great! I'll go take a look!


----------

